# Simply cannot find my NK2 file



## Wayne Roby (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi 
Just some background first - i am using Outlook 2003 on Windows XP. I extensively use Auto complete when sending emails and recently my outlook simply stopped presenting the autocomplete feature. I firstly confirmed that it was switched on and then checked ...Application data/Microsoft/outlook folder but no NK2 file (hidden files and folders is checked) i also searched entire hard drive using advanced options but still no NK2 file. So i started using outlook again and sent some emails and sure enough auto complete started working again but only with those i had just used. Did all the searches again but still cant find nk2 file even when its working

Have tried so many things and searched web for hours but no luck - can anyone help?.
Thanks heaps


----------



## Wayne Roby (Jun 1, 2009)

bump


----------



## joyfax (Jun 2, 2009)

Start > Run > %appdata%\Microsoft\Outlook\Outlook.NK2, press Enter? any luck?


----------



## Wayne Roby (Jun 1, 2009)

actually when i tried that i get a window asking me to 'open with' or 'cancel' the run request - what now?


----------



## joyfax (Jun 2, 2009)

first, enable the viewing of Hidden files, and then go to %appdata%\Microsoft\Outlook\ (start > run, %appdata%\Microsoft\Outlook\ , then press Enter), you should find it.

To enable the viewing of Hidden files follow these steps:
Double-click on the My Computer icon.
Select the *Tools* menu and click *Folder Options*.
After the new window appears select the *View* tab. 
Put a checkmark in the checkbox labeled *Display the contents of system folders*.
Under the *Hidden files and folders* section select the radio button labeled *Show hidden files and folders*. 
Remove the checkmark from the checkbox labeled *Hide file extensions for known file types*.
Remove the checkmark from the checkbox labeled *Hide protected operating system files*.


----------



## Wayne Roby (Jun 1, 2009)

In the original message i stated some things i tried including that - absolutely have hidden files and folders checked but its still not there


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Wayne Roby*

Do you have *Hide extensions for known file types* disabled?

You can also download the NK2Viewer here:
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/nk2view_u.zip

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## Wayne Roby (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi - yes i have that disabled. Will that link you supplied show me where the NK2 file is hiding?. Is it possible to recover the lost content on my NK2 file?
Thanks


----------



## joyfax (Jun 2, 2009)

start -> run -> cmd

in the DOS prompt dialog box, type: 
*attrib -s -h -r %appdata%\Microsoft\Outlook\Outlook.NK2*<enter>
*copy %appdata%\Microsoft\Outlook\Outlook.NK2 D:\*<enter>

If you are prompted that 1 file copied, then you may find it at D:\


----------



## Wayne Roby (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi, Thanks for helping me with this. BUT i am not so confident with DOS command box. When i open DOS command box there is already some dialogue there - do i delete this first or just start entering the info you told me on a new line?. can you please tell me exactly all i must do so i get it right 
Thanks heaps


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Wayne Roby said:


> Hi - yes i have that disabled. Will that link you supplied show me where the NK2 file is hiding?. Is it possible to recover the lost content on my NK2 file?
> Thanks


If you have *Display the full path in the title bar* enabled, then, yes, the NK2 viewer will show that location when you start the NK2 viewer.
There is a save option to save the contents of the NK2 file, as a text file.

What exactly are you using as your Search criteria?
Are you searching for: *.nk2 ?

Try the commands *joyfax* has given you. Don't worry about what is already in the DOS box, you are typing after the > the cursor will already be in place for you. 
If it doesn't work, it doesn't work. You will need to be specific about any error messages you may receive.

Do you have a D: drive?


----------



## joyfax (Jun 2, 2009)

Create a new text doucument with notepad, copy & paste the following dos commands:

@echo off
attrib -s -h -r %appdata%\Microsoft\Outlook\Outlook.NK2
copy %appdata%\Microsoft\Outlook\Outlook.NK2 D:\

save the text file as *"abcd.bat"* , and then doulb-click it....


----------



## Wayne Roby (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi EAFielder - yes i have *Display the full path in the title bar* enabled& yes i have searched for *.nk2, YES i have a D drive (its the CD burner).

I have tried joyfax command in DOS box. I typed the following in after the curser (including spaces etc) attrib -s -h -r %appdata%\Microsoft\Outlook\Outlook.NK2 ( i Then pressed enter and entered the following) 
copy %appdata%\Microsoft\Outlook\Outlook.NK2 D:\ (and then pressed enter) No luck. Can you tell me when i should press enter etc so i can be sure i am entering it propoerly?


----------



## Wayne Roby (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi Joyfax, I created notepad like you said and copied command you said, thne saved as you said. when i double clicked on it an empty Dos command box appeared for a split second and then dissapeared and then nothing!! do i do it right?


----------



## joyfax (Jun 2, 2009)

Content removed by Moderator


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

joyfax said:


> Content removed by Moderator


*joyfax* I have edited your post as all help is to be kept on the forum.
Thank you.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

*Wayne Roby*

Did you try the NK2 viewer?


----------

